# Probleme mit Primacom Modem und Router!



## lueddi2000 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Kabelanbieter und zwar habe ich das das 3er paket mit 32000er Leitung bestellt. Jetzt sendet mir Primacom ein normales Modem (Thomson THG570K) und einen Router D-Link Dir-600 zu. Vorallem hat der Router nur max. 150 Mbit/s und kommt gerade mal durch 2 Wände. Aufgrund meiner Wohnungsbeschaffenheit benötige ich aber einen Router der etwas Signalstärker ist. Das Paradoxe ist, vor 2 Wochen hat mein Bruder das selbe paket bestellt und bekommt ein Thomson TWG 870 zugsandt was 400 Mbit/s schafft und Modem und Router in einem ist. Will jetzt denn Router zurückschicken (weil auch die Wlan option einmalig 29,90€ kostet). 

Soll ich jetzt mir lieber ein eigenen Router holen (der stark genug ist, WAS könnt ihr empfehlen der mehr als 3 Wände schafft???) oder soll ich auf den Thomson TWG 870 bestehen? Oder gleich ganz kündigen, Wiederspruchsrecht hab ich noch 10 Tage.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten und einen frohen 2. Advent noch. Greetz


----------



## PC.Freak (4. Dezember 2011)

schon mal über so dlan signalverstärker nachgedacht? zum beispiel sowas CM3 WiFi Repeater Access Point 300/150/54 Mbit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

ansonsten würde ich auf den thomson twg 870 bestehen! 
http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Repeater-W...LEM0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323007034&sr=8-2


----------

